# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى المكياج والعطور والاكسسوارات - الحقائب والاحذية >  احذية بيبيات بنوتيه

## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:.

----------


## saousana

ما في احلى من البيبي واواعي البيبي 
مشكورة باريسيا

----------


## غسان

حلووو  كثيييير ...

يسلموا باريسيا

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_ما في احلى من البيبي واواعي البيبي 

مشكورة باريسيا_ 


 العفو سوسن 
الله بيرزقك بيبيات وتلبسيهم احلى من هدول مليون مره

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_حلووو كثيييير ...

يسلموا باريسيا
_


يسلم قلبك غسان 
وربي يرزقك انت كمان بيبيات وتشتريلهم وتكتر

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

حلوين... يسلموا بروس :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شمعة امل

وااااااااااااااااااو
بجننو
مشكووووووووووووووورة    :SnipeR (62):

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh  
_حلوين... يسلموا بروس_


يحلي ايامك ويسعدك ربي

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميرفا  
_وااااااااااااااااااو
بجننو
مشكووووووووووووووورة 
_


 يسلمها ميرفا 
انتي الي بتجنني 
منوريتني

----------


## دموع الورد

ما انعمهن

بجنن

يسلموا :SnipeR (62):

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
_ما انعمهن

بجنن

يسلموا

_


 والله انتي الي بتجنني ؛ الله يسعدك ويخليكي

----------


## mylife079

_حلوين بيسو_ 

_شكرا_

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mylife079  
_حلوين بيسو 

شكرا_ 


 العفو 
يحلي ايامو حموووود 
يسلملي هل الطله

----------

